# Top 15 Greatest Movie Villains



## Z (Sep 26, 2011)

Of all time and in your opinion. I figured this thread would be better than the disney version since there's a lot more to choose from and all that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Pennywise
Freddy
Chucky
Jason
The Matrix
Terminator
Predator
Xenomorphs
T-1000
Ivan Drago


To name a few.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 26, 2011)

_Anton Chigurh -* No Country for Old Men*_

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1yFS3bBCJY[/YOUTUBE]




_Lil Ze - *City of God*_

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng9q5-xkNmE[/YOUTUBE]




_Captain Vidal - *Pan's Labyrinth *_

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvJ-H0a1j8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




_The Terminator - *The Terminator *_


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

Jareth the Goblin King from _Labyrinth_
Emperor Palpatine from _Star Wars_


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Anton Chigurh -* No Country for Old Men*_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This post right here is the truth.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

Biff Tannen from _Back to the Future_

inb4 Rukia


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2011)

^Yes 
Roy Batty
Hans Landa
Hans Gruber 
Seconding Ivan Drago
Denzel Washington in Training Day

and


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2011)

No, order and it's work in progress.
1. Darth Vader(classic StarWars trilogy)
2. Jim Carey's Riddler in Batman Forever
3. Ledger's Joker in Dark Knight
4. Scar from Lion King
5. M. Bison from the original Street Fighter live action movie(likeable large ham)
6. Anthony Hopkin's Hannibal Lecture
7. Castor Troy(both Travolta's and Cage's version)
8. Al Pacino in Scarface or Godfather series for two iconic gangster/criminal role
9. Brando's Godfather is also iconic and deserves a mention

I'm trying to think of who else to choose for the other 6, the list would basically include DeNiro, Gary Oldman and Christopher Walken roles along with few other iconic villains.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

General Zod from _Superman II_ on account of not being Lex Luthor.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2011)

That crazy friend from I Saw the Devil.



Great movie, btw.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 8, 2011)

Norman Stansfield
Dark Helmet
Sheriff of Nottingham - Alan Rickman version
Keyser S?ze, if villain protagonists count?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2011)

I see a lot of good answers in this thread already.  I'd just like to add Hans Gruber to the list.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 8, 2011)

Furious George said:


> This post right here is the truth.



Glad to know you like it.

I hated Videl the most.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a _movie_ villian, but Sylar from Heroes.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 8, 2011)

Frank - Blue Velvet


----------



## Achilles (Oct 8, 2011)

Bill.


And in pure badassness, Karl Ruprecht Kroenen.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cosign Denzel in Training Day
Kevin Spacey in Swimming With Sharks


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 8, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Cosign Denzel in Training Day



Yea great villain.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 8, 2011)

In no particular order:

Freddy Krueger (Englund version)
Nurse Ratched
Jason Voorhees
Darth Vader
Keyser S?ze
T-800 (Terminator)
Alien Queen (Aliens)
John Carpenter's The Thing
Hans Gruber (his fall is iconic)
Hannibal Lecter
Chucky (first movies at least)
Pinhead (first movies at least)
Predator (first movie)
Clubber Lang
Ivan Drago

And yes I need to watch more movies, like Misery etc.



Tranquil Fury said:


> 7. *Castor Troy*(both Travolta's and Cage's version)



I hated that asshole, which made him an effective villain I guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 8, 2011)

We did a tournament here for this a few years back- Vader and Lecter tied for first place.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2011)

Max Cady - Cape Fear
Idi Amin -The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

T-1000 from _Terminator 2: Judgment Day._


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 9, 2011)

Percy from _The Green Mile_ was one of the only villains I hated so much that I wanted to pull him out of the screen and beat him up myself.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 9, 2011)

Tupac as Bishop in the movie Juice or his character in above the rim were great villains and Wesley Snipes Nino Brown. Ian Mckellen's portrayal of Magneto is underrated. Jig Saw deserves some mention.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2011)

Most of everyone have posted some great villians, but my favorite is Heath Ledgers joker. thats if i had to pick only one. I found his the most entertaining.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 9, 2011)

HeathLedger Joker
Vader
Lector.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 9, 2011)

Commodus - Gladiator


----------



## Grape (Oct 9, 2011)

Philadelphia - AIDS.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

After watching The Usual Suspects im going to have to say: 

Keyser S?ze


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Darla Dimple from _Cat's Don't Dance._


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 9, 2011)

Whatever possessed Nina Sayers in _Black Swan._


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 9, 2011)

*In no order:*
Hannibal Lecter
Darth Vader 
Annie Wilkes
Norman Bates
The Wicked Witch of the West
Freddy Kruger
Scar
The Joker
Margaret White
Jason Voorhees
Ghostface
The demon from The Exorcist


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Gozer the Gozerian from _Ghostbusters_
Agent Smith from _The Matrix_


----------



## Lipid Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

No order, just some random favorites.

Movies:
Darth Vader
Hannibal Lecter
The Terminator
Ivan Drago
Biff
Shark - Jaws

Comic Badies
1. Magneto
2. Lex Luthor
3. Joker


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
Angel Eyes (The Good, the Bad and the Ugly)
Frank (Once Upon a Time in the West)
Bill (Kill Bill)
Deebo (Friday)
Gaear Grimsrud (Fargo)


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 11, 2011)

Emperor Ping from _Curse of the Golden Flower_ is another good one.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 12, 2011)

Antonio Salieri from *Amadeus*
Agamemnon from *Troy*
Kevin Spacey in *Se7en*
Stupidity and inferior genes in *Dumb&Dumber*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Hannibal Lecter, Buffalo Bill, Francis Dolarhyde.  That franchise has really created some fantastic villains.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 13, 2011)

Lil Ze  (City of God)
Hannibal Lecter
Antonio Salieri  (Amadeus)
Joker (The Dark Knight)
Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)
Jerry Lundegaard (Fargo)


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 14, 2011)

Typhoon ,why would you ruin that movie for me?


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Whatever possessed Nina Sayers in _Black Swan._





Schizophrenia.


----------

